# i am a new member can someone help please



## trixie1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello, i am trixie1and a newbie to this site.
We have recently had an appointment with our fertility consultant. He informed us, for us to have a successful pregnancy we would have to use a donated egg and to go abroad for this treatment.
  Has anyone been abroad for this type of treatment and had a good experience? how much did it cost? did they speak English? were the clinics/hospitals clean? how long did it take?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you mind if I ask why you have to go abroad?


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi trixie,

I'm afraid I can't help as we used (and are using) donor sperm rather than eggs and have had tx in UK.  It might be worth trying the "DE newbies" (or something like that!) thread as there are lots of ladies in a similar position on that thread.

Best of luck
Pippi xx


----------



## trixie1 (Jul 30, 2009)

i am 40 and my partner is 41,
In the past i have had 2 m/c and 2 failed attempt at ivf, on the last attempt at ivf there was 16 follicles but only two eggs,so because ofthis, my age and the waiting list in this country, we were advised to go abroad.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Trixie1
I am sure you are feeling shocked that you have to consider egg donation at all - it takes some time to get your round needing to use a donor, so be kind to yourself, but you do not HAVE to go abroad.  You can of course if you choose to do so but there are very short waiting lists in the UK.  Sadly some doctors do not tell potential recipients that other clinics are able to provide what they are not.  Using the other DE threads you will soon discover that many people head to CRM in London where recipients and donors seem to be matched within a couple of months, but there are other places as well.  Try contacting the National Gamete Donation Trust www.ngdt.co.uk for up to date info on DE waiting times.
Best of luck
Olivia

/links


----------



## trixie1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,its Trixie1 here again.
  I would like to thank, Wendy K for her email, it was very informative, just a couple of questions, how long did it take?Did you use a D/E?  How long did you have to stay in Spain?

  Thanks to pippi for putting me on the right thread.

  Also thank you to Olivia, for the info, i am sorry but being new to this site what does CRM mean in London, it must be a clinic but what one?


----------

